# Moving to Salt Lake City



## trm382 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey everyone, I was hoping to get some advice.

I'm thinking about re-locating to SLC. My company has an SLC office and I'm a die hard snowboarder. I've never been to Utah, every year for the past 5 years I've gone to Colorado for my winters. Originally i wanted to move outside of Denver and work in the city. But with this SLC office, I was considering moving there instead.

I really want at least 2-3 acres of land. My girlfriend loves animals and wants to have a small farm, and I would love something where we have hills so I can carve out a small snowboarding run.

I don't know anything about SLC or the surrounding areas so I'm just looking for some towns/locations I can plug into trulia or zillow to see prices and options.

Thanks,
T


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

More snow fall, way closer access? You should be able to find something with the acreage you want around there.


----------



## Hasbeen (Sep 1, 2013)

I have friends I visit in Sandy when I am there on business. Great place.
Beautiful scenery. But given you need land, I cant speak to those places at all.

While I have 0 hangups with the Mormon religion, that institution quite literally are the Gestapo out there. They have lock on everything.
Not sure if you have kids, but my friends have shared their kids are made to feel like oustsiders since they are not Mormon.

but all in all, seems like a great place. Great freeway system, restaurants, etc..
Oh and the snow is amazing. I plan on experiencing that this year.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Mormon country :thumbsdown:

Don't get me wrong, they're nice, but they shouldn't be running a state.

3.2% ABW beer, illegal to pour shots without a measuring device to strictly limit how much liquid leaves the bottle (1oz, not even a full shot), drinks must only be ordered after ordering food, illegal to have more than 1 drink in front of you at a time, nothing after 1am.

Also, a whopping 73% of them supported Romney...EXTREMELY red state.


----------



## trm382 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the responses guys. 

Yeah I'm not as worried about the Mormons, for one thing I don't really drink. I'm much more of a stoner. Although obviously I'd be better suited for Colorado then in that department, and I'm as far from religious or republican as I can get.

But mostly if you have your own land and you're outside of the city, people tend not to mess with you anyway. That's my theory. I'm definitely not a bar guy, I don't care about clubs or anything like that, I just want my own space.

So I'm really just looking for a place to look.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

If you want cheaper land move to the Tooele Valley. Land on the Wasatch front is harder to get at least 2-3 acres due to so many people living from Provo to Ogden. Tooele Valley has several small towns and a larger town, Tooele, which is a bit of a commute to the city. Here are a few of the 'towns' to look into. 

Tooele
Grantsville
Stansburry Park

Mostly the valleys are flat so unless you're into Urban riding you want get many turns in. Also, it doesn't really snow a ton in the valley. You get some snow, but on average it isn't tons. When it does snow, a lot of the time it melts off rather fast in a couple days. 

Utah is rad I'll be honest. There are things like in most cities that are annoying. It isn't as bad as some of the people in this thread have made it sound though.


----------



## trm382 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hmmm those places seem to be on the opposite side of the city from the resorts... is that going to be a problem when I want to head to snowbird?

Thanks!
Tim


----------



## Aflimacon (Aug 12, 2013)

Payson and Santaquin seem to fit your requirements. They're on the Wasatch Front, but are south of Provo.

The city to live in to be close to Snowbird would be the town of Alta, but that's not exactly a bargain.

Heber City is fairly close to PC, but I haven't checked prices on it.

I haven't tried, but I bet it would take a little more than an hour to get to SLC from Payson or Santaquin. It takes a little less than an hour from Provo.

EDIT: If you don't want Mormon neighbors bothering you, tell them straight up that you don't want to be involved in their religion. They'll listen to that most of the time, in my experience.


----------



## trm382 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys this was extremely helpful. It sounds like to get a price I can afford for the kind of land I want I'll be at least an hour away. That makes sense, it's like that around most cities. I appreciate the info.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have lived in South Jordan, which is a smallish city 15 mins from SLC, for 2 years now. I like SLC but I dont think I would make it my permanent place to live. Great place to visit though! 

For one, although the Mormons are nice people, they are very judge-mental. You can tell you are looked down upon if you are not Mormon. Although I am not bothered by it, most of my out of stater classmates are really irked by it. 

As someone already mentioned, the drinking law here sucks but if you are not much of a drinker it shouldnt matter. 

Lastly, one thing that does suck for me is that most restaurants and some businesses are closed on Sunday.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

As long as religious conservatives don't bother you Utah is fine. Salt Lake isn't that bad, really. Snowvols spelled out the land situation pretty well. You won't be able to find that kind of set up close to the resorts unless you are loaded, and even then it's still probably too developed.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

You might be able to find stuff like that in the brigham city area but that is getting super far from the resorts at that point (other than beaver mountain) There are lots for sale in the snow basin area, and even houses up that way but the commute to work would be well over an hour. (dont know if you care) BTW the snow basin area is Huntsville. Basically the closer you are to SLC/resorts and the higher up on the benches you are the more expensive it gets generally speaking.

The whole Mormon thing is really overblown, I have lived here for 4 years and been talked to about it by a missionary one time. From what I have heard though the further south you live the worse it gets. (I live in North Ogden)


----------



## trm382 (Mar 2, 2010)

Man I can't tell you guys how helpful this is. I've been researching for a couple days and this has been by far the most helpful information so thanks. It sounds like I'm going to have some trouble finding what I want in/outside of SLC. Maybe this winter I will take a trip out there and get a feel for the lay of the land, hit up snowbird a couple days. 

Thank you again,
Tim


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Probably the best thing you can do is check it out first. I'd say it is worth moving there. Rent an apartment, house, townhome and get to know the area first. It'll make your decision on where to buy much easier.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Agreed killclimbz. I love it out here, not a perfect state but pretty good


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Tim.
I've been contemplating a move out to SLC ever since I first rode Snowbird 3 years ago. I've spent countless hours researching real estate (that's what I do here for work at home) and hope to pull the trigger on something very very soon.
Send me a PM if you ever want to chat about what I've been finding and what it would be like picking up and moving to a new state.....side note: I'd already be there by now if my work had a place for me there. That is truly the ONLY thing holding me back. I make great money here but keep dreaming about a life in Utah....one day


----------

